

AngelHack CEO Trashes SF's Homeless 'Degenerates' - yapcguy
http://sfist.com/2013/12/11/angelhack_startup_ceo_trashes_sfs_d.php

======
freyrs3
This is really only a step away from Dickens-esque statements. "Then maybe
they should die and decrease the surplus population."

------
yapcguy
We've had 'Leo the Homeless Coder'... it wouldn't surprise me if AngelHack's
mea culpa is to hold a 'Homeless Hackathon' on Market St. "Oh look, we're
helping people, you know, teach a man to fish and all that..."

